# BB install issues on my MX Leader...Help!



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm hoping someone can help solve an issue I'm having trying to mount Dura-Ace 7402 8spd cranks to my MX Leader. Sheldon Brown lists the following information for DA 7400-7402 cranks:

8-speed 1990-95
Right end of spindle 3 mm longer
112 for 68 mm bb; 113 for 70 mm (Italian) 

So I've installed a Shimano UN-52 BB, 70x113 and the crank arms aren't fully mounting all the way flush with the inboard edge of the spindle. There is a gap of 3mm on the drive side and a much larger 7mm gap on the non-drive side. 

So here's my question: Is this an "operator error" in the mounting process, or do I actually need a shorter spindle length? The drive side crank arm is already pretty close to the chain stay, so I don't know that shortening the spindle is possible, but for the life of me I can't figure out why the non-drive crank arm won't go on any further. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated if you've had a similar problem!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Did you screw on the bolt or nut to fit the crank on? Or you were just test fitting it? Because you need to tighten the bolt/nut in order to PRESS the tapered square spindle together. Here is Park Tools installation instructions if you haven't seen it already:

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=103

good luck.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I've already torqued the crank bolt down pretty tight and dont want to risk it any further. I'm going to run it by my LBS and see if they have any ideas too.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Nevermind.....apparently my lack of attention in properly lubing the crank bolts combined with my wimpy socket wrench was the problem. Chain line checks out okay despite having a 5mm gap on the non-drive side. At least I can get back to building now!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Having a long racket for that extra leverage really makes a world of difference. 

When I was installing my BB, I just couldn't turn the locking ring an extra 3mm to make the BB flush with the frame. I was using a regular length racket and I was using all my hand and arm power to turn it and it just won't go any further. Naturally, I thought I had bought an incompatible BB. However, a couple days later, I realized I have a torque racket that I used for my car wheel bolts and decided to give it a try. It's is three times longer than my regular racket. To my amazement, I was able to turn the lock ring a few more turns to close the 3mm gap with super ease!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no the real issue is*

installing Shimano Parts on a Merckx!!!!!


Kidding, Kidding I know 7-11, Motorola just fanning the flames


----------

